# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Vitamina C mund tё ulё efektin e barnave antikanceroze

## titi-a

Vitamina C mund tё ulё efektin e barnave antikancerozePёrdorimi i tepërt i vitaminës C mund ta zvogëlojё efektin e barnave tё cilat përdorёn nё terapinë e pengimit tё zhvillimit tё tumorit.
E shtunë, 04 Tetor 2008 12:08
Hulumtimet kanё teguar se pas konsumimit tё barit i cili shkatërron qelizat tumorale sё bashku me vitaminën C nё formё tabletave, njё e treta deri nё 70% e qelizave tumorale kanё mbijetuar. 

Shumё studime nё tё kaluarёn iu kanё rekomanduar pacientёve tё përdorin vitaminën C, pasi qё bёhet fjalё pёr njё antioksidues natyral i cili mund tё veprojё nё qelizat tumorale. 

Por studimet e reja kanё treguar se barnat antikanceroze kanё pasur efekt mё tё dobët kur pacienti i ka konsumuar ata nё kombinim me vitaminën C. 

Kjo ndodh pasi qё vitamina C i mbron strukturat brenda qelizës tumorale, tё njëjtat tё cilat duhet tё shkatërrohen nga barnat. Nё studimet mё tё reja janë shfrytëzuar doza tё mёdha tё vitaminës C. 

Mjekёt thonё se doza e madhe e antioksiduesve e zvogëlon veprimin e barnave. Andaj preferohet qё pacientёt ta marrin atё me anё tё ushqimit tё shёndetshёm, dhe jo me anё tё medikamenteve tё pasura me vitaminё C. 

 Shkruaj koment Dërgoja

----------


## Dorontina

Vitamina C mund tё ulё efektin e barnave
po ne pergjithsi vitamina C e hum efetin apo shto dyfishon efektin e barrnave
pra kur te merret vitamina c duhet disa orê pushim tani me marr hapat  :buzeqeshje: 
tash ne dimer kem nevoj per vitamina C ....ahhh
do i marim hapat ne mbramje se mi marr vitaminat na ik gjumi  :buzeqeshje:

----------

